# Muzzleloaders for Turkey; Sounds Fun



## Captain_Mo20 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was wondering who has shot their spring turkey with a muzzleloader?
:sniper: 
I am thinking about trying it this season, but wanted some feedback before I made my final decision.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't yet but plan to try this year. I have a A&H 420 inline that needs broken in. Either try round ball or sabot and hard cast bullet?

I had toe surgey last week so hope I can get out a shoot one without angering the doc. I am hope this time it works, last time toe didn't heal in two years.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't yet but plan to try this year. I have a A&H 420 inline that needs broken in. Either try round ball or sabot and hard cast bullet?

I had toe surgey last week so hope I can get out a shoot one without angering the doc. I am hope this time it works, last time toe didn't heal in two years.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

once u used black power and u can miss tom turkey and u may kill turkey with heart attack :lol: :lol: :rollin:

but for blackpower it is fun and feel alike old time hunting pretty cool


----------

